# Dog Chapman Pulls A KKKramer



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 1, 2007)

TV bounty hunter apologizes for using 'N-word' - CNN.com


Dog is in it again.


He's heard on a taped phone conversation referring to his son's black girlfriend as "nigger."


Regrettable, as 1) his show is one of the very few television shows I've routinely watched over the years. (Not much for TV, minus a few shows here and there. And of course anything related to history/science/geography.) And 2), my GF and long-time true love is also black. In the context of this story, not cool at all.


I personally take less issue with people using that term in the Chris Rock sense, I guess. Hell, people like that refer to themselves in such terms (Meaning thugs - this 4th of July my GF and I were accosted by a group of young black guys who tried to pick her up while I was walking with her, then tried to start a fight with myself and my brother, shouting "What!? What!? Don't you fuckers see my niggers!?" jumping about, and pushing us, when we told them she was with me.)

But in this case, it seems to sound like just out and out bigotry, from the context. Dog mad because the girl is black, nothing else.

Who knows at this point for sure, but still, disappointing. A&E is suspending the Dog the Bounty Hunter show indefinitely.


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow, that's messed up. 

I'm curious as to why the conversation was taped.


----------



## XEN (Nov 1, 2007)

As the son of a blatant hypocrite in a position of religious authority I can definitely understand why it was taped. Sometimes the rest of the world just needs to know the truth and it's best if it comes from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Rick (Nov 1, 2007)

^Gotcha.


----------



## Groff (Nov 1, 2007)

I never liked Dog's show, never liked his dog of a wife either. But just looking at him I always kinda assumed he was racist. 

Looks like he's going to the pound... (couldn't resist!)

Racism =


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 1, 2007)

I always liked his show. He seemed like an inspirational character in many ways.

(Although there was always a bit of something... vague whiff of hypocrisy, perhaps? Of course, that's easily said in hindsight.)


----------



## Leon (Nov 1, 2007)

though, it's good that this stuff comes to light. many people don't believe racism exists anymore.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 1, 2007)

Leon, date a black girl, and see how alive it is.

But not in the way you might think. 

I'd say Dog's attitude is the exception (in my personal experience. Em would back this up). Far, FAAAAAR more we encounter racism from black people.

It's fucking crazy, in either case. Almost 2008, for crying out loud.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 1, 2007)

Enjoy the return to obscurity Dog! Ya racist fuck!


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 1, 2007)

When will people realize that assholes come in all colors and stop using skin color to judge a human's worthiness!  I judge folks by their deeds and honor, not their appearance.(Who am I to talk! )


----------



## Groff (Nov 1, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> When will people realize that assholes come in all colors



Including white guys with nappy blonde mullets on A&E


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 1, 2007)

Sad, but at least he got called on it.


----------



## Leon (Nov 1, 2007)

i dated a Puerto Rican girl for a while, and it was there as well, infact, everywhere.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm lol'ing, especially because Dog is so religious. Anyone seen his interview on Glenn Beck (who's also a giant douche)? God this, God that, I'm working with my pastor to try to stop swearing, Jesus, blah blah blah.


----------



## lordofthesewers (Nov 1, 2007)

ok a guy said the n-word. get over it already there are more important things in life. Seriously, that is not racism, racism is that the US isn't doing shit to stop the genocide in Darfur. Since we are talking about the nword, my opinion is simple. If black people use it, they are sending a message that it is ok to use it, so they should stop using it first, than demand other races to stop using it. I don't use it, because i have no reason too, but if some asshole insults to the face repeatedly and happens to be black i will say to him prior to kicking his ass


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Nov 1, 2007)

lordofthesewers said:


> ok a guy said the n-word. get over it already there are more important things in life. Seriously, that is not racism, racism is that the US isn't doing shit to stop the genocide in Darfur. Since we are talking about the nword, my opinion is simple. If black people use it, they are sending a message that it is ok to use it, so they should stop using it first, than demand other races to stop using it. I don't use it, because i have no reason too, but if some asshole insults to the face repeatedly and happens to be black i will say to him prior to kicking his ass



No, it is clearly racism for him to not want his son to date a black woman and call her a nigger. The US not interfering in Darfur is called not playing Mr. World Policeman. It has nothing to do with race. We aren't doing anything about Tibet, Armenia, or the smaller former Soviet states. We've seen how much it helped in Iraq and Vietnam, and we aren't going to be able to do a damn thing by occupying an African country.

And look at the internet tough guy saying he'll beat the shit out of anyone who happens to insult him. Grow up.


----------



## Leon (Nov 1, 2007)

yes, it _is_ racism. i agree with the Darfur comments (as i made a similar argument a few days back), but having someone say that word on TV is vastly different than some actress making vague remarks.

if we can't curb racism on our soil, how do you expect Americans to give two shits about someone who isn't white and American somewhere else?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 1, 2007)

KICK HIS FACE!!! (referring to Mr Dog)

I think when a black guy uses the n-word he instantly gives up the right to take offense to anyone else using it.

Having said that, I think it is an evil word that should be forgotten and left with the Sinclare 5, mullets and telecasters in a different time where it can't hurt anyone. 

Also I think that saying that black people are a different race is kinda "incorrect". Considering that were refer to ourselves as the "Human Race". It implies that there are dogs, cats, white people and black people as opposed to just Humans. I suppose it's like calling a black guy in America an "African-American".


----------



## Leon (Nov 1, 2007)

we call came from Africa


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 1, 2007)

^ Zacktly!


----------



## jufob (Nov 1, 2007)

I think the solution has to do that caucasians don't have a catchy slang insulting one word descriptor that would apply to the whole race. The ones that exist now and I'm aware of are just kind of amusing to me...(like I was called a cracker once and I asked "what does that mean?; she responded "you know, like a COOKIE!!," to which I responded, "huh, what??"


----------



## lordofthesewers (Nov 1, 2007)

the guy said that in private, and should stay in private, it is none of anyone's business including the presses that he wants to raise his children as racist bastards.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 1, 2007)

lordofthesewers said:


> the guy said that in private, and should stay in private, it is none of anyone's business including the presses that he wants to raise his children as racist bastards.



True. But that doesn't make it right. 



jufob said:


> I think the solution has to do that caucasians don't have a catchy slang insulting one word descriptor that would apply to the whole race. The ones that exist now and I'm aware of are just kind of amusing to me...(like I was called a cracker once and I asked "what does that mean?; she responded "you know, like a COOKIE!!," to which I responded, "huh, what??"



I call my friends cracker all the time!


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Nov 1, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Also I think that saying that black people are a different race is kinda "incorrect". Considering that were refer to ourselves as the "Human Race". It implies that there are dogs, cats, white people and black people as opposed to just Humans. I suppose it's like calling a black guy in America an "African-American".



The term "race", as a biological classification, actually means any inbreeding group that is taxonomically subordinate to the level of "species". The term "the human race" is actually the incorrect part here, as I'm pretty sure (lol) that Humans aren't a subspecies of anything else. Whether you can really call people a polytypic species (ie, a species with several distinct races), I'm kind of iffy on, though I'll say, probably not, but sort of. The Skeptics Guide to the Universe just covered the issue of race in one of their podcasts not too long ago.

Dogs and cats as we refer to them are actually both "races" in the true sense. When we say "dog", we mean _Canis lupus familiaris_ not _Canis lupus dingo_ (which is, of course, a Dingo), and when we say "cat", we mean _Felis silvestris catus_, not _Felis silvestris lybica_ (which is a kind of African wildcat).


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 1, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> The term "race", as a biological classification, actually means any inbreeding group that is taxonomically subordinate to the level of "species". The term "the human race" is actually the incorrect part here, as I'm pretty sure (lol) that Humans aren't a subspecies of anything else. Whether you can really call people a polytypic species (ie, a species with several distinct races), I'm kind of iffy on, though I'll say, probably not, but sort of. The Skeptics Guide to the Universe just covered the issue of race in one of their podcasts not too long ago.
> 
> Dogs and cats as we refer to them are actually both "races" in the true sense. When we say "dog", we mean _Canis lupus familiaris_ not _Canis lupus dingo_ (which is, of course, a Dingo), and when we say "cat", we mean _Felis silvestris catus_, not _Felis silvestris lybica_ (which is a kind of African wildcat).



Well I just got my ass handed to me! 

Have some rep. 

But you guys knew what I meant. Right?


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Nov 1, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Well I just got my ass handed to me!



Nah, I wouldn't call it getting your ass handed to you. For one thing, the whole concept of "race" is pretty fuzzy, though it clearly exists. Besides, when is learning something ever getting your ass handed to you?


----------



## velocity (Nov 1, 2007)

Besides, when is learning something ever getting your ass handed to you?[/QUOTE]

when the lesson is in prison?


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Nov 1, 2007)

lordofthesewers said:


> ok a guy said the n-word. get over it already there are more important things in life. Seriously, that is not racism, racism is that the US isn't doing shit to stop the genocide in Darfur. Since we are talking about the nword, my opinion is simple. If black people use it, they are sending a message that it is ok to use it, so they should stop using it first, than demand other races to stop using it. I don't use it, because i have no reason too, but if some asshole insults to the face repeatedly and happens to be black i will say to him prior to kicking his ass


I don't think the problem with the n-word has anything to do with who says it. The fact of the matter is that it's a rude word that shouldn't be said by anyone. Just because some black people chose to say it doesn't give everyone else the right to use it too because while it might not offend that one person there are millions of people who would be offended.


----------



## lailer75 (Nov 1, 2007)

this is dumb.why not post a thread every time a [email protected] comedian calls white people up tight and stupid? or how about any time the term "white trash" comes up? no one will, why 2 words WHITE GUILT. i`m not at all saying that the word nigger is cool by any means, but come on people grow up


----------



## Jason (Nov 1, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Leon, date a black girl, and see how alive it is.
> 
> But not in the way you might think.
> 
> ...




Glad to see at least 1 other person would agree or should I say have encountered this. I have always felt IMO that black people are alot more racist than white people.


----------



## Jason (Nov 1, 2007)

Doesn't really suprise me at all. Considering DOG reaks of that white trash vibe. Also guys once again black people who use the word generally are saying "nigga" not "nigger" 2 dif meanings..


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 1, 2007)

Wait a minute. When's Dog going to go on Al Sharpton's radio show and apologize? When's he going to get cultural sensitivity training? Maybe we should just let Mexico throw his his scroungy ass in jail. It'll save me having to see Dog explain his stupidity.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 1, 2007)

lailer75 said:


> this is dumb.why not post a thread every time a [email protected] comedian calls white people up tight and stupid? or how about any time the term "white trash" comes up? no one will, why 2 words WHITE GUILT. i`m not at all saying that the word nigger is cool by any means, but come on people grow up



You have a problem with my posting a thread about this?


For the record, I understand what you're saying about "white guilt", and I think it's a real phenomenon.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 1, 2007)

Jason said:


> Glad to see at least 1 other person would agree or should I say have encountered this. I have always felt IMO that black people are a lot more racist than white people.



I honestly believe there is a pretty clear socio-economic dividing line amongst black people in the US. I wouldn't say "black people", but I will qualify that and say, from my experience, the idea if what you're saying is right, Jas.

There is a growing middle class group of black folks, like my girl's family, who are basically the same as every other ethnic group here in the States, and have pretty much "assimilated", for lack of a better term. They look, talk, and act like the average "American." Emily and I never encounter racism from these folks. I would say it's very similar to how the European immigrants of the late 1800's/early 1900's now have lost much of their old cultural identity and today they think of themselves as Americans.


The other group of American black people, however, are typically poorer. And much less amenable to the niceties of middle class values (like tolerance, etc.). This is true in some part to all ethnic groups, and in the past, this was less of an issue with black Americans, but with the rise of hip-hop culture, and all the negativity associated with it (thug lifestyle, violence, glorification of pimps and gangsters, crime, drugs, "bitches and hoes", "nigga", etc.) the inner city urban, poor black culture has transformed into something much darker than in the past. For example - I can count on one hand the amount of discrimination/etc. we as a couple have received from "average Americans" (white people, middle class black people, older black people, Asians, Latinos) over 10 years. But I honestly couldn't even count how many times we've recieved hassles from "thug" blacks, from petty shit like hard looks, to comments, insults, all the way up to physical violence (we had a group of probably 20 of so black guys rush us and attack my car once, the whole time calling my girl a bitch, and me a "cracker"). Many urban, poor black people now self-identify with "niggas", and the whole lifestyle associated with it.

From this group of people, racism is a way of life, unfortunately. I have a rule of thumb, acquired through many years of shitty experiences that I wish weren't real, but they are - that if you hear someone use the term "nigga/nigger" more than 3 times in a minute, they probably act that way. *For reference, see Chris Rock 'Bigger and Blacker.' 


As to issues of race, yes, race is an incorrect term, and one I personally get very tired of hearing. There is 1 race - the human race. It's much more correct to use the term *ethnic group*, and not just politically correct, but more importantly scientifically and grammatically correct. 
Ethnic group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jason (Nov 1, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I honestly believe there is a pretty clear socio-economic dividing line amongst black people in the US. I wouldn't say "black people", but I will qualify that and say, from my experience, the idea if what you're saying is right, Jas.
> 
> There is a growing middle class group of black folks, like my girl's family, who are basically the same as every other ethnic group here in the States, and have pretty much "assimilated", for lack of a better term. They look, talk, and act like the average "American." Emily and I never encounter racism from these folks. I would say it's very similar to how the European immigrants of the late 1800's/early 1900's now have lost much of their old cultural identity and today they think of themselves as Americans.
> 
> ...




 that just sucks that is the way shit is..


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> As to issues of race, yes, race is an incorrect term, and one I personally get very tired of hearing. There is 1 race - the human race. It's much more correct to use the term *ethnic group*, and not just politically correct, but more importantly scientifically and grammatically correct.
> Ethnic group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I addressed this issue earlier. Like I said, humanity isn't a race (unless we can interbreed with some other variety of ape that I am unaware of), but blacks, asians, caucasians, etc. very well may be. Ethnic group as UNESCO defined it is a more specific term than race -- ie, you must share geographic, linguistic, and cultural values.

In fact, the section you point to specifically quotes a statement by UNESCO confirming that the signed scientists considered humanity as a polytypic species. See the areas that I bolded for emphasis.



> "National, religious, geographic, linguistic and cultural groups do not necessarily coincide with *racial groups*: and the cultural traits of such groups have no demonstrated genetic connection with *racial traits*. Because serious errors of this kind are habitually committed when the term &#8220; race &#8221; is used in popular parlance, it would be better when speaking of human races to drop the term &#8221; race &#8221; altogether and speak of 'ethnic groups'."



The point of the above statement was not to say that there is no such thing as race, but to instead change the nomenclature to "ethnic group" because the general public, upon hearing "race" thinks not of a ""some concentrations, as relative to frequency and distribution, of hereditary particles (genes) and physical characters, which appear, fluctuate, and often disappear in the course of time by reason of geographic and or cultural isolation." but of what they define as an "ethnic group".

I think race probably isn't an incorrect term per se, as there are very clearly morphological characteristics correlated with the different races, from the obvious like melanin content in the skin to the more obscure like africans responding better to certain drugs.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Ethnic group is much more appropriate when addressing what we have traditionally termed "race."


----------



## Naren (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Ethnic group is much more appropriate when addressing what we have traditionally termed "race."



I would agree with this. Irregardless of which is most scientifically correct, "ethnic group" has a much more positive sound to it than "race."


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Ethnic group is much more appropriate when addressing what we have traditionally termed "race."



Well, I'm not sure what we have traditionally termed race. There are subpopulations of people who share morphological and genotypical traits at a much higher level than the general populace, who may or may not still be ethnic groups, although I can guarantee that they were at a previous time. That IS a race.

There are also ethnic groups, who share cultural values, language, and geography, and, probably, are also members of the same race.

In America, the term "racism" is more apt than "ethnic group discrimination" because in this case, Americans are all part of the same ethnic group, and if you are discriminating against, say, blacks, you are discriminating against the race of African-descendants or people who happen to resemble them, ie, Caribbeans.

This is why when I see "ethnicity" on a government document, I always feel that it is an example of political correctness trumping generally held standards. They do not mean ethnicity, they mean race. I am ethnically American -- I share the same language, geography, and cultural values as other Americans. Racially, I am Asian. I do not necessarily share the same genotypic profile as other Americans, say, hispanics or natives. I am more prone to certain diseases, like nearsightedness and clinical depression, more likely to be short, and have black hair, brown eyes, an epicanthal fold (though I don't) etc.

I generally find it distasteful that I should stop using the term race, when race is exactly what I mean, because "ethnic group" is more politically correct. It is also wrong. If I say ethnic group, I mean ethnic group. When I say race, I mean race.

It reminds me too much of how the word niggardly is off limits now even though it has no etymological connection to "nigger".


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

JP, quit hijacking my thread, and can the know-it-all attitude. Go start another thread if it's so important to you.

Americans are not an ethnic group. They don't share common ancestry (in the generally accepted term). Regardless, the term is somewhat vague, but much better than "race."

For anyone else interested in the debate, go here.

Race (classification of human beings) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Nov 2, 2007)

Dog is an asshat. it pisses me off that racism and bigotry are still around. (hopefully) someday all "races" will mix and we will all be exactly the same (on the outside), then all will see who we truly are.


----------



## Naren (Nov 2, 2007)

Cyanide_Anima said:


> Dog is an asshat. it pisses me off that racism and bigotry are still around. (hopefully) someday all "races" will mix and we will all be exactly the same (on the outside), then all will see who we truly are.



I certainly hope that NEVER happens. 

I personally like the uniqueness and differences between the races. It adds color and interest to what would, in my opinion, be a very boring group of people if we were "exactly the same on the outside." Your logic sounds the exact same as many private schools that force every student to wear the exact same blue pants and white shirt with a red tie or blue blouse with a white shirt and red tie.  The fact that we have whites, blacks, Asians, hispanics, Indians, Middle-Easterners, and mixtures of these races: white-Asian, black-Asian, Hispanic-black, Middle-Easterner-white, Indian-black, and so on makes there be so many different kinds of beauty and uniqueness in this world.

Racism and bigotry are still around, but they have drastically improved over time. And I believe that racism will become less and less prevalent as time goes on and technology and enlightenment increases. But there will always be racists and bigots, even if they are whites who are racist against whites from another country or another section of their own country or from a different ethnic background. Even though they are the same on the outside, they won't see it that way. Think of the discrimination against Irish in the US by other white European-blooded Americans throughout our nation's history.


----------



## lordofthesewers (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Americans are not an ethnic group. They don't share common ancestry (in the generally accepted term). Regardless, the term is somewhat vague, but much better than "race."
> 
> For anyone else interested in the debate, go here.
> 
> ...



ok, that is stupid. RACE IS RACE. Like dog races or breeds (same thing in this case, but this is a different discussion). I am white. Just as white as all the pure blood caucasians, and Scandinavians, Italians, Spaniards, Russians etc. But ethnically I'm Romanian. That is where i come from, and that is my culture, and everything like that is Romanian. I am a native speaker of Romanian and have a lot of habits Romanians have. thus, ethnically I'm Romanian, but I am fairly tall, light skinned (not like scandinavian white though, but Greek White like), have the same facial features as white people, straight hair, etc. that makes me RACIALLY WHITE. Race is race. It doesn't have a negative meaning. Black people are of African decent, so their Race is African or Black. same goes to Asians, Native Americans, etc. Black people in America are mostly Americans, because of their ethnicity. They speak US English natively (although some with a dialect), behave like most Americans, believe in this country, sing the anthem etc, thus they are Americans, but that doesn't make them white, or asian, they are biologically black. That is not an offence. Being black or asian or white is not something people should be ashamed of, and the same goes for people's ethnicity. But race is not an offensive word to any reasonable human being, just because some retards use it to consider people superior and inferior. If you think because of that ethnicity is more positive, you are wrong and a fool. The KKK used ethnicity too as a reason for hate and lynched people of Eastern European, Italian, and Slavs too, just not as many as they did with African Americans.


P.S. Christ stop pussifying the damn language with words like Ethinicity and race. If they want to do that, they should do it at least semantically correct, and ethnicity is not semantically the same thing as race. I'm tired of this shit, I treat black people as my equal and i do the same with all other races. On that note today i met an awesome black guy at a gym that works for Microsoft. A respectable 30 year old guy. I don't use race to decide who i'm gonna be friends with, but people should get over it. A guy said nigger IN PRIVATE too, now get over it! That word the dude the thread is about said would have not offended anyone if the press wouldn't have released it, it was a private conversation between him and his son, even the chick in cause, the son's gf didn't hear it until the press made a big deal about it, so she technically wasn't offended. Maybe that guy was really pissed and had a bad day and went on a racist rant, shit happens. In this particular case, the media was offensive to African Americans, not the guy.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Wrong and a fool, eh?

Enjoy your nap, asshole.


----------



## XEN (Nov 2, 2007)

An outspoken professed Christian pseudo-celebrity expressed hatred toward a person because of the color of their skin. Call it what you will, race, ethnicity, whatever, it is still ignorant hatred toward another human being and while some words are open for interpretation, others are definitely not.

Luke 12:1-3 ...he began to say unto his disciples first of all, Beware ye of the leaven of the Pharisees, which is hypocrisy. For there is nothing covered, that shall not be revealed; neither hid, that shall not be known. Therefore whatsoever ye have spoken in darkness shall be heard in the light; and that which ye have spoken in the ear in closets shall be proclaimed upon the housetops.

If you profess to be something, be it. Don't sling this, "I'm not perfect, but God is working with me" bullshit. Jesus is quoted as saying, "Be ye therefore perfect, even as your Father which is in heaven is perfect." (Matthew 5:48)

It's Christianity 101...


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 2, 2007)

I dunno if its necessarily as bad as Kramer.. Sure he's a hypocrite and an ass.. but what Kramer did was get up on stage and yell at someone, in front of an audience and cameras and stuff...
But he wasnt getting up in a public light and blasting someone, he was just telling someone on the phone how much of a racist asshole he is.


----------



## Blexican (Nov 2, 2007)

Dog's an asshole. There's no two ways about it. It sucks that he's pretty much washed his career down the drain, but there's a little thing called Tolerance that he doesn't seem to understand the concept of, and never will. So I say Good Riddance.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I dunno if its necessarily as bad as Kramer.. Sure he's a hypocrite and an ass.. but what Kramer did was get up on stage and yell at someone, in front of an audience and cameras and stuff...
> But he wasnt getting up in a public light and blasting someone, he was just telling someone on the phone how much of a racist asshole he is.



I would agree with that.

But, the comparison was witty and valid, no?


----------



## Naren (Nov 2, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I dunno if its necessarily as bad as Kramer.. Sure he's a hypocrite and an ass.. but what Kramer did was get up on stage and yell at someone, in front of an audience and cameras and stuff...
> But he wasnt getting up in a public light and blasting someone, he was just telling someone on the phone how much of a racist asshole he is.



 What Dog Chapman did was wrong and racist, but it was PRIVATE. How do they have the rights to broadcast what he did? If I'm talking to my girlfriend on the phone and I badmouth the Chinese, can they say, "Hey, we were privately monitoring your private phone call last night and heard what you said about the Chinese, so now you're fired from your job and are being evicted from your apartment."

This dude is a racist asshole, but the thing that stuck out to me the most was not that he was being a racist asshole but that someone was wiretapping his private phone calls. Doesn't that strike anyone as disturbing? Homeland Security? Or WHAT?!


----------



## Blexican (Nov 2, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I dunno if its necessarily as bad as Kramer.. Sure he's a hypocrite and an ass.. but what Kramer did was get up on stage and yell at someone, in front of an audience and cameras and stuff...
> But he wasnt getting up in a public light and blasting someone, he was just telling someone on the phone how much of a racist asshole he is.



I think it's kinda funny that his own son would turn that tape in...why can't a father be happy and accepting of his own son finding love? Even if his son's girlfriend's character is shitty, there's still no reason to stoop that low.



Naren said:


> What Dog Chapman did was wrong and racist, but it was PRIVATE. How do they have the rights to broadcast what he did? If I'm talking to my girlfriend on the phone and I badmouth the Chinese, can they say, "Hey, we were privately monitoring your private phone call last night and heard what you said about the Chinese, so now you're fired from your job and are being evicted from your apartment."
> 
> This dude is a racist asshole, but the thing that stuck out to me the most was not that he was being a racist asshole but that someone was wiretapping his private phone calls. Doesn't that strike anyone as disturbing? Homeland Security? Or WHAT?!



I seriously doubt it was some government agency tapping his phone. I'm willing to bet that it was his own son.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Dog's an asshole. There's no two ways about it. It sucks that he's pretty much washed his career down the drain, but there's a little thing called Tolerance that he doesn't seem to understand the concept of, and never will. So I say Good Riddance.



Yeah. It's a shame, too. Especially considering how much support he generally received from people after he was arrested for that Andrew Luster deal.

But, still, in all fairness, Dog is a human being, and capable of mistakes. It's ignorant, and it's also not very smart from a career standpoint, but there are worse things one can do. Doesn't mean he doesn't deserve the repercussions. Ironic, that he was motivated in that phone conversation to protect his career and reputation, and it appears that's exactly what he's ended up throwing away with his ignorance.

I wouldn't be surprised if he grew up with that kind of racist nonsense, and never got over it. But you'd expect someone so publicly a Christian to make every stride to do so. It's not like quitting crack. Just stop saying the word (of course, a whole mindset of values and perceptions have to be changed). It really smacks of hypocrisy, since Dog's intention wasn't to better himself or the world, but to hide something he seemed to really know was inappropriate.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I seriously doubt it was some government agency tapping his phone. I'm willing to bet that it was his own son.



It was. The son who is dating the black woman.


He sold it to the Enquirer for all kinds of money. What a family! :lol


----------



## Naren (Nov 2, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I think it's kinda funny that his own son would turn that tape in...why can't a father be happy and accepting of his own son finding love? Even if his son's girlfriend's character is shitty, there's still no reason to stoop that low.
> 
> I seriously doubt it was some government agency tapping his phone. I'm willing to bet that it was his own son.



That's a possibility, but I just see that as an unthinkable thing. A son turning in a tape of his father making a racist remark because he wants to get his father in tons of trouble?


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I would agree with that.
> 
> But, the comparison was witty and valid, no?



Oh totally 



Blexican said:


> I think it's kinda funny that his own son would turn that tape in...why can't a father be happy and accepting of his own son finding love? Even if his son's girlfriend's character is shitty, there's still no reason to stoop that low.



That's gonna damage their relationship for sure


----------



## XEN (Nov 2, 2007)

Naren said:


> That's a possibility, but I just see that as an unthinkable thing. A son turning in a tape of his father making a racist remark because he wants to get his father in tons of trouble?


You'd have to have a father capable of such hate and hypocrisy to understand. I sincerely hope you never have to endure that. It's not fun.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

He did.

Lawyer: Son of TV bounty hunter sold 'N-word' tape - CNN.com


As an aside, what did we expect from Dog? Dude's got kids from 6 different baby momma.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 2, 2007)

urklvt said:


> You'd have to have a father capable of such hate and hypocrisy to understand. I sincerely hope you never have to endure that. It's not fun.



Yeah, he could've been at the end of the rope with his dad. Maybe his dad threatened him or something? Said if he married her, he'd be 'not a part of the family' or something...Who knows.


----------



## Naren (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> As an aside, what did we expect from Dog? Dude's got kids from 6 different baby momma.



Seriously?  And, even then, he's claiming to be a serious Christian? Isn't he a bounty hunter? Doesn't that, in itself, strongly clash with Christian teachings? Sounds like a hypocrite from every possible angle.



urklvt said:


> You'd have to have a father capable of such hate and hypocrisy to understand. I sincerely hope you never have to endure that. It's not fun.



Luckily neither my father nor step-father was like that. I don't agree with my step-father, but he's not a hateful person at all and he's definitely not a hypocrite.

It's just hard for me to understand that.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep, 6 different women. 

I could see being a bounty hunter, and I don't know any bearing of 6 different wives/women on his faith, but I do know it smacks of white trailer parks. You do the math from there.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Yep, 6 different women.
> 
> I could see being a bounty hunter, and I don't know any bearing of 6 different wives/women on his faith, but I do know it smacks of white trailer parks. You do the math from there.



Maybe he's mormon?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Give this man a prize!


----------



## XEN (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL Ken!!!

Yeah, Naren, it's not easy to understand. I'm still trying to wrap my head around my own situation.


----------



## Naren (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Yep, 6 different women.
> 
> I could see being a bounty hunter, and I don't know any bearing of 6 different wives/women on his faith, but I do know it smacks of white trailer parks. You do the math from there.



 I personally think he just claims to be a Christian for his image and doesn't want people to really look at what he's been doing, thinking, and saying.


----------



## XEN (Nov 2, 2007)

I wish! I've known too many people like that in my time on the Alliance side, I mean in church.


----------



## Naren (Nov 2, 2007)

urklvt said:


> LOL Ken!!!
> 
> Yeah, Naren, it's not easy to understand. I'm still trying to wrap my head around my own situation.



You've got a dad like that?


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's just a peice of white trash, probably grew up with a racist family, but he doesn't really have the brains to break himself of those ways. But really, how could you go calling your sons girlfriend a "nigger"? Even if she is indeed a trashy person, there's no place for that word in the world we live in today. 

But obviously, Dog isn't a super dad if his son was willing to turn in this tape to the freakin Enquirer. 

For the record, I'm sick and tired of all of this race B/S, blacks perpetuate it as much as whites do and it just really sucks. Especially in America I'm tired of the hyphenazation (sp?) of people European-Americans, African-Americans, Chinese-Americans etc. Just be a fucking AMERICANS, forget that your a different color than someone, and just be a HUMAN instead. God damnit...

/rant


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Naren said:


> I personally think he just claims to be a Christian for his image and doesn't want people to really look at what he's been doing, thinking, and saying.



I think you're probably on to something, E.


Zepp, there's a significant, significant percentage of black people in America who _really, really_ identify with the whole "nigga" concept, and live it out. I mean, I live it in neighborhood full of it. It literally scares my girl, especially when she sees how violent it can be. She said to me before, "Bobby, just because they're my skin folk, doesn't mean they're my kin folk."


The said thing is, she has to be that way. Try telling a group of pushy young black dudes with their pants around their ass you're not interested, as they come up to you doing the whole, "Yo, bitch, yo baby" thing, while being a beautiful young black woman.

The idea of white people really oppressing black people, wholesale, and pushing this concept on them, is BS nowadays. Like said before, white guilt. Minus douchebags like Dog. But I have a whole view on white people like him, too.


----------



## XEN (Nov 2, 2007)

Naren said:


> You've got a dad like that?


Far worse. He will never see us or his grandson again. I'll spare us all the details.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Man, that sucks. I was raised with parents who were so totally open and tolerant. Even though they came up with that kind of stuff (my dad, the casual sort of racism that was prevalent in the old days, but my mom, her dad was, strangely, a TOTAL racist, and yet was always nice to people of different colors. He was a racist in theory, I guess. But big time. )

They always had friends who were black, Italian, Jewish, Arab, gay, old, young... I never even had any qualms about dating a black woman. My whole family is generally that way, and all of them love Emily.


Urklevdattorism, you have my sympathies.


----------



## XEN (Nov 2, 2007)

I appreciate the sympathy! Honestly though, I've had more of a sense of freedom and closure than ever before since I cut him and mom off entirely. Too bad for her that she sided with him even after he was exposed.

I just wish in his case that it had been limited to racism and prejudice. There's a lingering sick feeling that just won't go away.

But it's hard to stay down when I see my Bob's renditions of my moniker. Dude, you crack me up with the urklvtizations! LOL


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bobby, I couldn't agree with you more. When it comes to situations like that, I don't even think it's race anymore, I see it as trashy people. I am the only white guy on my shift, and everyone I work with is freakin' cool, none of this "Yo Yo" "ganster" bullshit. 

And it's very apparent, when even other black people are scared of offended by this. It's not race...it's more culture? I guess, or just a product of ignorance and trashy, redneck raising.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep, couldn't agree more, Mike. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

urklvt said:


> But it's hard to stay down when I see my Bob's renditions of my moniker. Dude, you crack me up with the urklvtizations! LOL



 Awesome. Glad you appreciate it, heh.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 2, 2007)

That being said...I doubt I could date a black girl and not get some comments or funny looks from my family.....

Really...I'm close to disowning all but my mother.


----------



## Naren (Nov 2, 2007)

urklvt said:


> I appreciate the sympathy! Honestly though, I've had more of a sense of freedom and closure than ever before since I cut him and mom off entirely. Too bad for her that she sided with him even after he was exposed.
> 
> I just wish in his case that it had been limited to racism and prejudice. There's a lingering sick feeling that just won't go away.
> 
> But it's hard to stay down when I see my Bob's renditions of my moniker. Dude, you crack me up with the urklvtizations! LOL



My parents have never had any problems with me dating anyone of another skin color. My last 3 girlfriends have all been Japanese. But they have... eh, you know, their own criteria in the girl I should date/marry and I'm not interested in any of the things my mother thinks the woman I marry should have.

I have, however, argued with people I know who claim not to be racist but say that people of different races shouldn't marry and they give the bullshit excuse that it'll be really hard on the children and that if they were of one race, they'd have their own people, but as a mix, they have no one and will be hated. I didn't accuse these people of being racists, but I was thinking it. I, of course, gave all the counter-arguments for this and they also whipped out another bullshit excuse of a couple from two different cultures or racial backgrounds cannot understand each other or relate to each other. Whenever I've talked to such people (I have met both blacks and whites that think this way. Never met any other races/ethnicities that think like this), I just have to shake my head in shame (and almost shock).


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, I'm really blessed. My family loves Em, and treats her great. But, in her defense, I've never really seen anyone, black, white, whatever, not adore her when they know her. And she's so pretty and gentle looking, most peoiple are just charmed. She routinely has complete strangers approach her and tell her some variation of how pretty she is.


But, of course, her being pretty, the thugs think they have some kind of ownership privileges to her, being that she's black. It's disturbing, annoying, fucking pisses me off, bothers her, and insulting to boot.


 Enough about me. I guess this just hits home for me.


----------



## Naren (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> But, of course, her being pretty, the thugs think they have some kind of ownership privileges to her, being that she's black. It's disturbing, annoying, fucking pisses me off, bothers her, and insulting to boot.



That is one thing about "thug culture" that I hate (along with the other million things I hate about it). They think that they own a girl that they've never met, never talked to, and who has a boyfriend, simply based on the color of her skin. It doesn't matter that she has zero interest in them and that she is satisfied with her boyfriend. It's the whole "rape and pillage" mentality: take what you want; it's your right. And, even if she's not of the same skin color, they feel they can hit on that girl right in front of her boyfriend and that girl will leave to be with him.  It's fucking annoying and pisses me off as well. Luckily I have never dealt with any of those shitheads since coming to Japan. Then there is the double standard, of course.

Back in downtown Toledo, there were a few times I almost knocked thugs' heads off their bodies for comments they made.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

E, E, E... how right you are. OH, how right. I think about that same thing daily. Take what you want, it's yours anyway.

Of course, when there's 10, 20 of them, and 1 of you, well...


On that topic, the other night, the cable system was in front of my house, late at night, doing some line repairs. It was maybe 1 AM or so, and me, being nosy, was just looking out my window, wondering what they were fixing specifically (I'm kind of a cable-connecting savant ), happened to see some thug, pants hanging around his ass and do rag on his head, come walking by one of the cable trucks. He walks past it, does a double take, seeing no one in the truck, and creeps back over to fucking peer in the window. It was dark on my side of the street, and the cable guys were all on the other side of the road, but I could see both them, the truck, and this fucking idiot. After he looks, he hears a noise, and takes off. I think, ok, he's gone. Asshole. When like 5 minutes later, I happen to glance out the window, and see the same fucking guy walking through my side yard. He walks right back up to the truck, and tries to get in.

Thankfully, they locked the door. 

But that shit just pisses me off. "Fuck, I want it, I might as well take it." I thought, "Because of assholes like that, we live in a fucking police state today."


----------



## XEN (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, I got that argument from my folks too. They tried to "reason" with me on why I should not marry a black girl, but I could read through their bull. The sad thing there is that my girlfriend was the one who ended up not being able to deal with the "race" issue. Just like Bob, we got it everywhere we went. "What's he got that I ain't got???"

My wife is half Hawaiian, half Okinawan, and all gorgeous, and our son is a handsome devil. Fuck bigots. Mixes rule.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, generally, mixed-ETHNICITY fawk people, getting such a varied genetic cocktail, come out very nice looking. Jessica Alba and Kristin Kreuk come to mind. Sure, there's exceptions, but generally speaking...

Psychology Today: Mixed Race, Pretty Face?


----------



## Naren (Nov 2, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Yeah, I got that argument from my folks too. They tried to "reason" with me on why I should not marry a black girl, but I could read through their bull. The sad thing there is that my girlfriend was the one who ended up not being able to deal with the "race" issue. Just like Bob, we got it everywhere we went. "What's he got that I ain't got???"
> 
> My wife is half Hawaiian, half Okinawan, and all gorgeous, and our son is a handsome devil. Fuck bigots. Mixes rule.



 My Japanese professor in college was married to a blonde-haired white woman and they had the most gorgeous daughter who was half-Asian/half-caucassian. I don't think I ever actually said to him "Your daughter is hot," but you know.  Mixes are sweet.

I think most of the people who say that they aren't racists and then try to come up with a bunch of reasons why not to marry someone of a different skin color are thinking, "Actually I am racist, but he won't listen to me if he knows that. If he thinks I'm NOOOT racist, then maybe he'll listen to me. I have to appeal to him... about... the KIDS! That's it! Think about the kids! That always works!"

Seriously.


----------



## XEN (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Yeah, generally, mixed-ETHNICITY fawk people, getting such a varied genetic cocktail, come out very nice looking. Jessica Alba and Kristin Kreuk come to mind. Sure, there's exceptions, but generally speaking...
> 
> Psychology Today: Mixed Race, Pretty Face?


Good article, and yeah, the wife and I knew about the genetic benefits of our union before we even married. My son does not have Celiac disease like I do (knock on wood that it's not dormant) and as far as we can tell so far he does not fall too close to where I am on the autism spectrum. He's a healthy little punkass hapa-haole.


----------



## Naren (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Yeah, generally, mixed-ETHNICITY fawk people, getting such a varied genetic cocktail, come out very nice looking. Jessica Alba and Kristin Kreuk come to mind. Sure, there's exceptions, but generally speaking...
> 
> Psychology Today: Mixed Race, Pretty Face?



If that's true and health is a major factor in choosing a mate, then I would be totally screwed (since I suffer from multiple diseases, as you know, Bob).  Of course, that wouldn't explain why I've never had problems having dates or getting girlfriends. Maybe I APPEAR healthy.


----------



## XEN (Nov 2, 2007)

Naren said:


> Seriously.



Any conversation that starts with, "I'm not racist, but..." is going to go downhill really fast!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Probably, dude. You're tall, handsome, funny, and very well-spoken. Probably compensates.


----------



## Naren (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Probably, dude. You're tall, handsome, funny, and very well-spoken. Probably compensates.



And they usually don't find out about my health problems until I've already snagged them for good!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Bingo.


----------



## XEN (Nov 2, 2007)

Naren said:


> And they usually don't find out about my health problems until I've already snagged them for good!!



"By the way, honey..."


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 2, 2007)

urklvt said:


> "By the way, honey..."



"I have a pamphlet for you 'Living with AIDS'"












Tasteless? Of course


----------



## Naren (Nov 2, 2007)

urklvt said:


> "By the way, honey..."



Well, no, not like years down the road.  Don't know how I could hide some of my health problems for longer than a week or two. 

"By the way, honey... I have critical artherial bifocal liver and spine malfunction disorder type three as well as..."
"Wait a sec!"



(yeah, I just made up those diseases)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Ever hear of a little thing called "disclosure?"


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 2, 2007)

bifocal liver?


----------



## Naren (Nov 2, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> bifocal liver?



Ever wondered what it's like to have Chronic Numerial Mnimthritis? No? Neither did we.

"Let's not talk about the past. Let's talk about... our future... or something..." Mrs. Lowe explained. "My future's gone. I've got a terminal illness. Ever heard of Chronic Numerial Mnimthritis? No? Neither did I. Till I got it. Doctor says I got six days, a week maybe. I learned some things on death row, Margaret. About you and me and second chances..."
"How'd you learn that in death row?"
"Everyone's given me a second chance. The Fovernor, the state of Louisiana, the police, the federal courts, my second wife... third wife... heck, my fourth wife probably would if she was still alive. Only person I can think of who hasn't given me a second chance is... you."
Sad music started to play. Tears filled Margaret Lowe's eyes as she stared into Mister Clown's eyes. Seconds later, he found himself covered in passionate kisses. "My third wife did the same thing... thanks for caring..." Mister Clown muttered, turning for the door. "You were my only love!" Mrs. Lowe cried out after him.
"I know." Mister Clown replied, returning to his Ferrari, which he utilized to drive back to the hospital, feeling weak and ill, and he wanted to find out what Doctor Roofus and his insurance company could do for him.

-excerpts from "Redemption 401: The Clown Project: Not An Entry-Level Class... Act" by me and my friend Chad, 1999.

Eh, it'd be funnier if you knew the story between Mister Clown and Mrs. Lowe and his Ferrari and his fake disease, but anyway... some of the comments on the previous page reminded me of this story my friend and I had written in high school (the whole story is like 12 pages long).


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Mister Clown.  Seems like something from Rob Zombie.


----------



## Naren (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Mister Clown.  Seems like something from Rob Zombie.



It was pretty popular in our school, so we wrote a prequel called: "The Clown Project II: And Their Faces Were Stricken With Awe And Compassion For The Sun Of Tomorrow Had Risen Early In The Daylight Of Our Nightmare's Fears Within. (Or So They Thought...)"

The chapter titles for the first one were pretty crazy, but the second one was even crazier. In the first one, we referenced to Mister Clown having been originally put in jail for what we alluded to be child molestation, so we wrote the prequel to detail what happened before he became the anti-christ (which is what the first one was about ). In the prequel, he's this crazy psycho drug dealer.

The idea for the story started out as a children's story in one of our high school classes. The fake book cover for the prequel went, "If you thought the first one was crazy, you won't even get through the title of the prequel. Introducing..."


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 2, 2007)

Didn't some big magazine find the worlds most beautiful woman and it turns out that she was uber-mixed-ethnicity?  Anyone else remember this?



Naren said:


> I certainly hope that NEVER happens.
> 
> I personally like the uniqueness and differences between the races. It adds color and interest to what would, in my opinion, be a very boring group of people if we were "exactly the same on the outside." Your logic sounds the exact same as many private schools that force every student to wear the exact same blue pants and white shirt with a red tie or blue blouse with a white shirt and red tie.  The fact that we have whites, blacks, Asians, hispanics, Indians, Middle-Easterners, and mixtures of these races: white-Asian, black-Asian, Hispanic-black, Middle-Easterner-white, Indian-black, and so on makes there be so many different kinds of beauty and uniqueness in this world.
> 
> Racism and bigotry are still around, but they have drastically improved over time. And I believe that racism will become less and less prevalent as time goes on and technology and enlightenment increases. But there will always be racists and bigots, even if they are whites who are racist against whites from another country or another section of their own country or from a different ethnic background. Even though they are the same on the outside, they won't see it that way. Think of the discrimination against Irish in the US by other white European-blooded Americans throughout our nation's history.



+1000 

That's the reason why I'm studying to be an anthropologist! 

I love other cultures!


----------



## XEN (Nov 2, 2007)

Dude, Naren, wow!!! You MUST publish Mr. Clown. YOU MUST!!!


----------



## Naren (Nov 2, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Dude, Naren, wow!!! You MUST publish Mr. Clown. YOU MUST!!!



Here's a part from The Clown Project II about Mister Clown's past before he became the anti-christ:

Mister Clown wasn't his real name. His real name was Jyrell Sebastian Bricker. Some people called him Bricker. Most of those people were dead, cuz he hated his last name. It sounded too close to "Crazy Loser Mother Fricker Who Can't Get No... Satisfaction". Some called him Jyrell. He was okay with that, but his entire personality would change. He became like an angry 34-year old African American gang lord with a bad personality to match his trigger-happy fingers. Needless to say, it was quite famous not to call him "Jyrell". He had been called Sebastian once and that person is now in Purgatory. Mister Clown had sent him there. Sometimes he would go to the church and light a candle -- not for the person who had been sent to purgatory, mind you, but just cuz he liked the shadows the candles made as they eerily flickered against those creepy Catholic stained-glass windows -- you know? the ones with Jesus on them? He didn't know the picture was of Jesus, but if he did, it would freak him out even more, cuz he didn't even know who Jesus was. Mister Clown didn't even know the name of one religion, except for Rastafarianism, which he personally didn't believe. He just happened to be a fan of Bob Marley.

If my best friend and I published one of our humorous stories, it would have to be "Dark Odyssey" which is our longest and most epic story we've written together. Each of the Clown Project books took less than a week to write, but Dark Odyssey was started when we were 16 years old and finished when we were 22 (a total of 6 years in the making). That story is our funniest, most interesting, most epic, and so on. "Who Woulda Hilfigered?: The Tommy Story" is pretty good too, though, although probably a little bit over the line.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 2, 2007)

?

But this deserves a separate thread...


----------



## Naren (Nov 2, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> ?
> 
> But this deserves a separate thread...



Yeah, sorry, but I couldn't help it...


----------



## XEN (Nov 2, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> ?
> 
> But this deserves a separate thread...


I don't know, I though it was spot on target. But yeah, a MR. Clown thread would not hurt (or improve) my sanity in the least!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 2, 2007)

Naren said:


> Yeah, sorry, but I couldn't help it...



Just make another thread...


----------



## Naren (Nov 2, 2007)

Here you go: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/40109-clown-project.html#post702939


----------



## Jason (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Yep, 6 different women.
> 
> I could see being a bounty hunter, and I don't know any bearing of 6 different wives/women on his faith, but I do know it smacks of white trailer parks. You do the math from there.



Wow seriously like... 6?  Jesus I have like no respect for him now.. USE A RUBBER!


----------



## Jason (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Minus douchebags like Dog. But I have a whole view on white people like him, too.



+1  once again


----------



## Jason (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Man, that sucks. I was raised with parents who were so totally open and tolerant. Even though they came up with that kind of stuff (my dad, the casual sort of racism that was prevalent in the old days,



 Yup me too..


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Me n' Jas, batting 1000 together.


----------



## Jason (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Me n' Jas, batting 1000 together.



  Hey is "toledo the black swamp" A racial comment? Like is it dark out at 1pm?   Too bad there isn't more good people like  around.. Wish you lived closer


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 2, 2007)

Black swamp. Well, in my neck of the woods, maybe...


But nah. It all used to be one big, giant swamp in our area, and it was known as 'The Black Swamp.'

Great Black Swamp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's one big-ass, giant forest here, and it has a tendency to get real marshy, even though the swamp was pretty much drained years ago, for farming and settlement. Toledo was originally called Fort Industry, but it was known to people in the slang as 'Frogtown'.


----------



## Naren (Nov 3, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Black swamp. Well, in my neck of the woods, maybe...
> 
> 
> But nah. It all used to be one big, giant swamp in our area, and it was known as 'The Black Swamp.'
> ...



Yeah, Wildwood gets really marshy in lots of places. Like the boardwalk there is all over marshy wet swampy type land and if you go off the pathes, it just gets gradually marshy in a lot of the areas.

I think Toledo has way too many restaurants and stores using "Frogtown" in the title. It's like, "Dude, we got it."


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 3, 2007)

E, funniest story involving Wildwood from years back.


It was during the spring thaw, probably late April/early May, when it's warm, but the waters are still kinda high. I was on the Blue Trail (Boardwalk) at Wildwood. (A big, long trail that goes through a large creek/small river valley, which is a big floodplain really, and has a tall, maybe 4 feet off the ground, boardwalk. Only way to walk the path in spring, for those of you unfamiliar with Toledo.)

Well, the day or so before, apparently the water had been pretty high, even covering the boardwalk, because the whole fucking thing was covered with about half an inch of grey clay sediment, muck, and mud. And well, once you're halfway through the trail, you finally hit the boardwalk, and why turn back then? So, we kept on walking (carefully) on the muddy boardwalk. The water was perhaps an inch below the boardwalk at the time.

Well, it was me, my cousin, and a smartass friend of ours named Kenny Twigg. Kenny, wearing brand fucking new white pants, decides to be a wise guy. While walking behind us, he starts chuckling to himself, and we see bits of mud and glorp go flying past us. Looking back, he's got a stupid grin on his face, and he's kicking mud towards us.

"You guys better run!" he chortled, knowing, if we tried, we'd likely fall on our ass and get covered in mud. But little did that fucker know, skiing on mud is a very workable alternative.

So, we start sliding away as fast as we can, and he, chagrined, yells out, "Hey! Wait!" and tries even harder to kick mud at us. We got away real fast, but his dumbass, from trying so hard, ends up slip sliding all over. We look back just as we heard him let out a big yelp, right in time to see him fall SPLAT! on his fucking ass, brand new white pants and all, right on the mud covered boardwalk.

 He was fucking filthy afterwards, and looked like a real douchebag, as the park was jam packed that day. With lots of cute girls, too.


Ain't karma a bitch?


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 3, 2007)

That sounded like a Mark Twain story.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 3, 2007)

Your point?


----------



## Naren (Nov 3, 2007)

That's a slick story. I've been to Wildwood so many times on every single one of those trails. I oftentimes would go off the trails and just go walking through the forest or the "unofficial trails" (there was one near the end of the boardwalk). The little gorge-like places were pretty cool with the little creeks at the bottom... 

Yeah, we're off topic again... Uh, so,  isn't that Dog Chapman guy a racist prick?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 3, 2007)

And furthermore, "slick" story. Bada bing!  Good pun.


Ironically, one of Dog's good friends, and spiritual mentors, is a black Pastor named Tim Storey. Dog's giving justifications now, and while I can perhaps see maybe sometimes them being valid (although, generally not, if ever... example, dude's trying to chat my girl./jump us, "Don't you see my niggas?" Fuck you, I won't argue about with you if you want to call yourself that), I'm not really buying it in Dog's case.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 3, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Your point?



General observation.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 3, 2007)

lol, I live in NY and I'm Indian.

No real racism besides the terrorist talks.


----------



## Jerich (Nov 3, 2007)

i usually never get involved in Political talk but this is funny as all hell!! white trash is as it is!! need i say more...Now Gorr-boobs will prolly devorce his cash-cow ass!!! Beth makes me sick to my stomach ...good PNR A&E drop them for good.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Any conversation that starts with, "I'm not racist, but..." is going to go downhill really fast!



Any conversation that starts with, "I'm not(blank), but..." is heading downhill fast.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Nov 3, 2007)

Rick said:


> Any conversation that starts with, "I'm not(blank), but..." is heading downhill fast.



I'm not gay but... your ass is looking good in those jeans today, Rick


----------



## JBroll (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm not a selfish, cynical, misanthropic bastard with little regard for any creature alive or dead, but... oh, wait. Balls.

When I was about seven I believed people who told me that racism wasn't a problem any more. Eight years after that I was with a girl whose parents were born in Mexico and who thought I was the devil because I was white and well-off. When you walk in the door, get introduced, and hear them ask 'Now when do we get to meet your boyfriend?'... things get funny.

Jeff


----------



## Jason (Nov 4, 2007)

was this is 1993? who the fuck wears white pants?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm not a mechanic, but sounds like you should get your car che--

*roof blows off*

eeeeecked out.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 4, 2007)

Jason said:


> was this is 1993? who the fuck wears white pants?



Dude, I'm old. This was *1989*.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey I was born in that year!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 4, 2007)

Kids!


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 4, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Kids!



Smartasses better STFU or we'll beat'em with our canes!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 5, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Smartasses better STFU or we'll beat'em with our canes!



Shut it, pops...! 

or we'll drive motorbikes around while wearing leather jackets, sunglasses and listening to rambumptious rock and/or roll music!  

'89ers unite!


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Shut it, pops...!
> 
> or we'll drive motorbikes around while wearing leather jackets, sunglasses and listening to rambumptious rock and/or roll music!
> 
> '89ers unite!



All but 5 of my guitars are older than you, and ALL of my amps!


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 5, 2007)

I graduated high school in 89. Screw with me and I'll hit on your mom.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> I graduated high school in 89. Screw with me and I'll hit on your mom.



You tell him sonnyboy! (Graduated in 1977)


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 5, 2007)

The forum elders have to stick together.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 5, 2007)

I was quite the young pimp in '89. I remember, that summer, I was dating, at some point, 14 different girls. Some at the same time! 


I knew how to rock my mullet, yo.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I was quite the young pimp in '89. I remember, that summer, I was dating, at some point, 14 different girls. Some at the same time!
> 
> 
> I knew how to rock my mullet, yo.



I had been married a year and a half, and .... I still am!


----------



## Regor (Nov 5, 2007)

Racism is such a double sided coin. If you're white, and say anything bad about another race, it's racist. However if you're another race, you can say anything you want without recourse. I see it every day at school (Downtown Detroit).


I don't consider myself a racist, because I don't 'blanket' hate people just cuz of their race. But remember, stereotypes aren't made up. They're based on truth. And if the shoe fits... lace it up and live in it.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

Regor said:


> And if the shoe fits... lace it up and live in it.



Thank you for that Mother Hubbard moment! 

 

Good point, though...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 5, 2007)

Regor said:


> Racism is such a double sided coin. If you're white, and say anything bad about another race, it's racist. However if you're another race, you can say anything you want without recourse. I see it every day at school (Downtown Detroit).
> 
> 
> I don't consider myself a racist, because I don't 'blanket' hate people just cuz of their race. But remember, stereotypes aren't made up. They're based on truth. And if the shoe fits... lace it up and live in it.



Now, the first part, I couldn't agree with more. Absolutely true.

But the second... well I take exception with that. For instance, there are certain stereotypes revolving around black people, for instance. And some people, in my neighborhood especially, similar to where you go to school, Rog, fit the bill. But someone like my fiance? 

No way.

So, why the heck would I want that stereotype applied to her? Because of her skin color? Perhaps you need to clarify.


----------



## JBroll (Nov 5, 2007)

Maybe not to her, but the 'homie' who walks around with shorts wrapped around his knees and whose 'mating call' consists of barking and howling at anything remotely attractive tends to be predictable enough. Seems to be more of a social status thing than a race issue - hell, I've seen white kids do the same thing. Granted... the white kids got laughed at, but still, it happens.

Jeff


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 5, 2007)

JBroll said:


> Maybe not to her, but the 'homie' who walks around with shorts wrapped around his knees and whose 'mating call' consists of barking and howling at anything remotely attractive tends to be predictable enough. Seems to be more of a social status thing than a race issue - hell, I've seen white kids do the same thing. Granted... the white kids got laughed at, but still, it happens.
> 
> Jeff



The approach I've seen attempted in my neighborhood is clapping.

No shit.

I watched a fool repeatedly and loudly CLAP at a cute girl in a bikini to try to get her attention.


----------



## JBroll (Nov 5, 2007)

Goddamn... clapping? Not like lookie-here-it's-a-loud-noise clap, applauding-an-opera-star kind of clap? Goddamn, it's a wonder any of them procreate...

Jeff


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 5, 2007)

Exactly. Punctuated by outrageously loud guffaws, covert looks toward the beauty, clappity-clap, repeat. Over and over, all the while the cutie was completely ignoring the loser.


----------



## Regor (Nov 5, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Now, the first part, I couldn't agree with more. Absolutely true.
> 
> But the second... well I take exception with that. For instance, there are certain stereotypes revolving around black people, for instance. And some people, in my neighborhood especially, similar to where you go to school, Rog, fit the bill. But someone like my fiance?
> 
> ...



That's why I said "If the shoe fits... lace it up and live in it" I'm sure the shoe doesn't fit for your girlfriend. But _when_ the shoe fits, it fits.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, from my experience, Rog, they LOVE to live that image up. Adore it. You ever hear the conversation from some of these thugs?

The n-word every 2 seconds, no shit.


----------



## mustang-monk (Nov 6, 2007)

tbh its no that much of a big deal, a guy says nigger in private, theres much more important things going on, its a pretty stupid thing to say but people do a lot more stupid and damaging things than saying nigger and its not a surpirse that Dog the bounty hunter is gonna be racist, its like having youre headline "Shocking tape shows bears do shit in the woods", "Pope found to be catholic" come on hes a dirty redneck bounty hunter.

also heres the telephone conversation

"Duane "Dog" Chapman: I don't care if she's a Mexican, a whore or whatever. It's not because she's black, it's because we use the word nigger sometimes here. I'm not gonna take a chance ever in life of losing everything I've worked for for 30 years because some fucking nigger heard us say nigger and turned us in to the Enquirer magazine. Our career is over! I'm not taking that chance at all! Never in life! Never! Never! If Lyssa [Dog's daughter] was dating a nigger, we would all say 'fuck you!' And you know that. If Lyssa brought a black guy home ya da da... it's not that they're black, it's none of that. It's that we use the word nigger. We don't mean you fucking scum nigger without a soul. We don't mean that shit. But America would think we mean that. And we're not taking a chance on losing everything we got over a racial slur because our son goes with a girl like that. I can't do that Tucker. You can't expect Gary, Bonnie, Cecily, all them young kids to [garbled] because 'I'm in love for 7 months' - fuck that! So, I'll help you get another job but you can not work here unless you break up with her and she's out of your life. I can't handle that shit. I got 'em in the parking lot trying to record us. I got that girl saying she's gonna wear a recorder... 
Tucker Chapman: I don't even know what to say."

tbh i dont see why any black person would care and why they wouldnt just think "wow what a stupid redneck" it seems that a few civil rights leaders are getting involved. but although racism is bad doesnt dog have a right to freedom of speech.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 6, 2007)

Dog has every right to say that, especially in a private conversation. But that conversation only makes him look like an even bigger asshole.

"It's not that we're anti-semites. We're not! But we just want all those Jews dead!" 


However! A&E also has every right to yank his show, based on who they want as representative of their network's programming. 

You say "Dirty Redneck bounty hunter", and while that might be true, before this, he's been an interesting, and in many ways positive figure, producing decent television with good ratings. But why should anyone with such overtly and obvious racist views be given a free pass to promote himself? There's no "do overs" in the public sphere. If A&E were to continue to broadcast his show, it would send a message to the world that they support a person with such views.


He'll have to go out, take his racist views, and make his living like anyone else now, without all those big TV bucks. 



Otherwise, I agree with you for the most part.


----------



## mustang-monk (Nov 6, 2007)

but if you like the show before n the show is gonna still be the exact same thing why stop watching. Walt Disney was racist and his programs n movies have been a staple of childrens lives for years, heck Disney movies still have very stereotypical black characters, just like the crows in dumbo.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 6, 2007)

mustang-monk said:


> but if you like the show before n the show is gonna still be the exact same thing why stop watching. Walt Disney was racist and his programs n movies have been a staple of childrens lives for years, heck Disney movies still have very stereotypical black characters, just like the crows in dumbo.



That's a good point, but for me personally, it's obvious why.


Before this, I had no idea Dog was a racist. But as the most important person in the world to me happens to be black, I want nothing to do with the guy, unless it's obvious he changes his ways. By Dog's reasoning, I wouldn't be welcome in his home, because he and his family toss the word "nigger" around like it's going out of style, and my girlfriend is black. You think my fiance would be comfortable around that? I sure as fuck wouldn't.


So why would I really want to watch him on his tv show, regularly? Pure and simple. He wouldn't want me around, I don't want him around.


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2007)

Jason said:


> was this is 1993? who the fuck wears white pants?



Wow, Jason.  

I never liked his show to begin with. 

Although I loved the South Park parody.


----------



## Regor (Nov 6, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Well, from my experience, Rog, they LOVE to live that image up. Adore it. You ever hear the conversation from some of these thugs?
> 
> The n-word every 2 seconds, no shit.



Yeah Bob. The shoe fits them. It doesn't fit your girlfriend.


----------



## DslDwg (Nov 8, 2007)

This is an issue that concerns me a great deal - my concern with what has happened is this. By limiting Dog Chapman's ability to say this word aren't we limiting his first Amendment right to free speech? Imagine if we limited our ability to say anything disrespectful of a public official? 

I agree that the word that he used is a very powerful word (especially coming from a white - describing a black). This was however a private family phone conversation. He was not threating her with any sort of physical harm or violence - Is it now illegal to be prejudice? If it is I would say a whole lot of us are in big trouble.

Of course it would be different if he spouted off this type of language on his show - then he has done it publicly for all to see and hear (Like Imus). I don't know the ins and outs of the law but wouldn't it be necessary to get Dog Chapmans' permission to record and make public a private phone conversation unless it was being done with a warrant for some law enforcement purposes? 

His employer does of course have the right to do with him what they will - theirs is a business which his actions could negatively impact so they will need to do what damage control they feel necessary. 

I also think if we are all so offended by this word then we should be equally offended when a public member of the black community uses it- and they should be criticized in an equal manner.

I gotta pipe up about Dumbo also - I understand the point your trying to make but Dumbo came out 66 years ago- very different time.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2007)

DslDwg said:


> say this word aren't we limiting his first Amendment right to free speech? Imagine if we limited our ability to say anything disrespectful of a public official?
> Is it now illegal to be prejudice?
> 
> His employer does of course have the right to do with him what they will - theirs is a business which his actions could negatively impact so they will need to do what damage control they feel necessary.
> ...


1. First Amendment? Illegal? I haven't heard one person say Dog should face any sort of legal repercussions from this issue.

2. This is what the whole thing is about. It's similar to how celebrities are allowed to be photographed. When you become a citizen who is active in the public sphere (like Dog), your life is open to a whole new type of scrutiny. And the ONLY issue is whether or not A&E should air his show further, as he is in some measure representative of their organization. Pure and simple.

3. Context. If Chris Rock says "nigger", he's not meaning "Let's discriminate against black people." From the context of the recording, Dog pretty definitely seems to be.


----------



## DslDwg (Nov 8, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> 1. First Amendment? Illegal? I haven't heard one person say Dog should face any sort of legal repercussions from this issue.


 Ok so he won't be prosecuted in a court -The media speech police will get him instead. 



The Dark Wolf said:


> 2. And the ONLY issue is whether or not A&E should air his show further, as he is in some measure representative of their organization. Pure and simple.


 The issue is the pressure that A&E will receive from the PC police - otherwise as business people why would they remove one of their most popular shows? Why not leave it on and only if the ratings dictated then remove it from the air? 



The Dark Wolf said:


> 3. Context. If Chris Rock says "nigger", he's not meaning "Let's discriminate against black people." From the context of the recording, Dog pretty definitely seems to be.


 Me personally I find it offensive regardless of the skin color of the person saying it and I'm as white as a piece of wonder bread. I find it incredibly hypocritical that this word that supposedly offends black people to such a great degree can be used so freely by the same people that it offends. 

If Dogs' boy had a Vietnamese girlfriend and he let fly that she was a gook would you even care? Would the PC police care?


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 8, 2007)

DslDwg said:


> If Dogs' boy had a Vietnamese girlfriend and he let fly that she was a gook would you even care? Would the PC police care?



Yes, there would be backlash. I get where you're coming from in that it is a free country. The government can't stop him from using racial slurs. His employer however can. If an organization feels someones behavior will be detrimental to them they have the right to get rid of them.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2007)

My whole point exactly.

Regardless of how offensive you find it "personally", it has little to no bearing on your life, respective of your social status. Dog pretty obviously was using it in a purely racist manner. If a black man says, "My nigga", he's not meaning that he's going to discriminate against the other black man. Dog CLEARLY meant exactly that from the context of the conversation. I don't like the word either, but pretending there is no context relating to its use is kind of silly.

A&E may have removed the show based on a little something called social responsibility. As it stands, it's on hiatus. Ultimately, I can only speculate on their motivations, but I agree with their decision.


"Media speech police"; "PC police"; interesting terms. To me, they show you have an axe to grind. I'm all for free speech too, but that doesn't mean the world owes you a platform. So, Dog will have to live with the consequences of his own actions. I can't seem to muster up much angst over that sweet, simple fact.


----------



## DslDwg (Nov 8, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Yes, there would be backlash. I get where you're coming from in that it is a free country. The government can't stop him from using racial slurs. His employer however can. If an organization feels someones behavior will be detrimental to them they have the right to get rid of them.


 Actually I was trying to make two or three points 1. Dark Wolfs girl is black - so it definitely hits closer to home. 2. I think the black PC police in this country have the strongest voice of all minority groups. Of course there would be outrage from the Vietnamese community but far less repercussions I suspect. 3. It's easy to dismiss something that doesn't effect your race,group whatever. Of course your right his employer can bounce him - because they don't want his beliefs being connected to them. 

How come Desperate Housewives hasn't been pulled from the air - as they openly berated Filipino Doctors during an episode of their show? This wasn't a privately taped person to person conversation but openly stated on the show?


----------



## mefrommiddleearth (Nov 8, 2007)

this debates gone on for quite a while and I'm not really intreasted in getting all indepth with everyone about what I think about this sort of thing but I feel the need to say a couple of things. First desperate house wives is fictional entertainment wereas this was a guy doing and saying one thing in public and saying something else behind closed doors that affected someone else (his son). Secondly all this crap about the "PC brigade" regardless of colour is total trash IMO a excuse expounded by people who can't stand a simple request for politnesss and tolerance inresponse to there hateful remarks and unfortunatly in the minds of many the idea has gained some credability. if you have a controversial opinion becareful how you express and explain it because because it is hypocritical in my mind to think that if freedom of speech can apply to hateful remarks and not to drowning the origionator of those remarks in criticism.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 9, 2007)

mefrommiddleearth said:


> it is hypocritical in my mind to think that if freedom of speech can apply to hateful remarks and not to drowning the originator of those remarks in criticism.


Extremely well said (even if the sentence structure is a bit er.. off. )

But I've thought the same thing for years. A terrible double standard. Excellent, _excellent_ point.


Person A - *After asinine remark by some public figure* "OH, he can say what he wants."
Person B - "I think it's awful and terrible. He should be ashamed!"
Person A - "Whaaaat?! First Amendement! Freedom of Speech! PC Police! How dare you infringe on his rights!"


----------



## DslDwg (Nov 9, 2007)

I understand we will never be on the same side of this topic. However I have to pop off at least one more time.  

My understanding of free speech is that we allow a person to speak even though what he/she says may make our blood boil and be something that you have fought a lifetime against. Then of course you will have the right to do the same in reverse. There is very few legal exceptions to this - one being were it is "likely to incite imminent lawless action".

Did Dog Chapman show poor judgment in saying what he said - probably so. I do not support what he said nor do I choose to use the word he used to describe black people. As far as context - I do understand what you're saying about context black vs. white saying this word. However haven't many people within the black population of this country themselves come out against black entertainers using this word so freely?

I still have to say it is not against the law to be a racist as long as you go back to the free speech laws that you do not intend to incite/commit lawless action based on your prejudices. I would then challenge those of us criticizing what Dog Chapman has done to say with 100% assurance that we live a prejudice free life. 

As stated before where I have a problem with the situation is that Dogs' son recorded a private phone conversation for the purpose of causing his (public figure ) father some kind of harm. While only 12 states have laws against his recording his father with out his permission. Federal law does say this is illegal where one party is trying to cause tortuous interference of the other. Tortuous interference being where one party is purposely trying to harm the other party's contractual or business relationships. Which to me seems has happened in this case.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 9, 2007)

But that question of legality stands on its head, once again, because of our friend _context_.

You're making something of a stretch in your claim of "tortuous interference" (which has nothing to do with torture, and everything to do with tort law ), but for the sake of argument I'll buy it.

Well, our friend context comes back into play. Because any case like that would likely end up with some form of jury deliberation, and the fact that Dog was actively trying to interfere in his son's life has considerable, considerable bearing. His son's actions were predicated upon what his father was doing originally. So, context and intent would be weighed, and the case would likely be a decisive slam against Dog, if not outright pitched on its ear.


Dog himself has since admitted he was completely and unjustifiably in the wrong in using that term.


----------



## DslDwg (Nov 9, 2007)

at least we agree on one thing - to disagree


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't see where there's really any room for disagreement. I'm not exactly stating opinion here. It might not be as obvious as 2+2=4, but it's really just simple facts.

My _opinion_ is his show should be canceled, and that's about it. But the facts are, there was nothing illegal, and context is everything.


This has very, very little to do with freedom of speech, and everything to do with public perception.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 9, 2007)

I didn't see it mentioned elsewhere in the thread, but I heard something funny in one of the recent interviews with Dog. My co-worker at my new office (just started supporting two more buildings as of last week doing Executive Support... yay for working with important people now!   ) is like OBSESSED with this whole thing. He's been watching any news video feeds on this whole deal so obviously since he has the volume CRANKED (we sit in a big storage room + office and it's just the two of us in there) I've been listening to stuff on this for the past week.

There was some dude interviewing him and they showed Dog video of his son's girlfriend and he goes "oh wow.... she's beautiful! I didn't know that, I've never even met her." Yes, there you have it.... he OFFICIALLY stated without realizing it that he made an openly racist comment. He's NEVER EVEN MET HER. Yet he's able to judge her character?  Assuming a person is of poor character based on the color of his or her skin color is racism, how are you going to dodge that one now?  He's been swearing up and down about how "I'm friends with Snoop Dogg and we say that back and forth all the time, so I don't see what's wrong with this?" yet, as Boober mentioned earlier, the context is totally different in those two situations and the connotation that goes along with the usage he was going for on the phone is just plain wrong.  

From earlier in the thread:



The Dark Wolf said:


> Yeah, generally, mixed-ETHNICITY fawk people, getting such a varied genetic cocktail, come out very nice looking. Jessica Alba and Kristin Kreuk come to mind.



I know what you mean Boober, I'm half Spanish (dad) and half Hungarian (mom), pure 50-50 mix and I'm one handsome devil!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's the vid you mention, Matt. Great points. He was obviously rascist. I don't think he's the devil, and not the Hitler of rascism, but his head was clearly up his ass.

This girl seem like a "nigger" to you? (She comes in with comments around 1:30 or so in)


----------



## Jason (Nov 9, 2007)

"why does it say were sorry this video is no longer available"?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 9, 2007)

I dunno. Hmm


Here's the URL


YouTube - DUANE DOG CHAPMAN- PART 4 OF 7


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah that would be the one Boober.  It's as if he is saying, "I'm not a racist and although I haven't met you or heard anything about you, I feel fit to judge your character anyways...."  Some people are just ignorant I guess.  He's probably not a terrible guy but stuff like that is just not excuseable.


----------



## terrorsound (Nov 10, 2007)

Here we go again!!!! I won't answer any comments on what I am putting out here because this topic gets me really pissed off!! 

It goes right along with other races saying honkie and cracker to white people every day... Minority groups are just as guilty as any white person if not worse!!!! This double standard garbage is just that, a double standard.. I wonder if we can get a taped conversation of jesse jackson or al sharpton or any black panther takin bout whitie!! let alone the average street punk?? How bout 'la raza' or 'mecha' talking bout 'aztlan' now they are straight out hate groups!!! It's a double standard and the media is not representing the issue fairly at all!!!! They crucify the white group all the time. I boycott the media personally. The media does not represent what is really happening in the US. If they did, they'd post the fbi stats every year so people can see what racism and hate crimes really are. The numbers of crimes committed, along with the 'race and percentage' of rapists and murders in jail. Now that would be very interesting. Also VERY IMPORTANT!!! 'what race' the majority of the victims were?? Thoes facts can get that 'race card' thrown out there too!! So to the media I say, talk about the truth or stop wasting my time with this attack on the white group only, there are others in this world of different color that are just as bad if not worse.. It's bullshit..


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 10, 2007)

I wanted to say what you're saying is bullshit and nonsense...


But, I honestly can't. I still think Dog is emphatically wrong for what he said, and it shows some underlying ignorance that I would qualify as racist.


But I've experienced lots of racism and hostility from thuggish black people too many times to discount what you say. It's like with that whole Jena 6 deal. Everybody gets up in arms over those guys being thrown in jail, with perhaps some legitimacy, but so many facts were overlooked, or rarely mentioned.

1. It was at least 6 on 1. 6 black guys, 1 white guy. The white guy said it was more like 7 or 8 jumped him, but 6 were arrested.
2. The main guy in the assault, Mychal Bell, had a pretty substantial criminal history already at 17. 4 arrests, 2 of them prior to that incident for violent crimes (assault, I believe).
3. The white kid beat up (Justin Barker) A) had nothing to do with the noose incident (which, incidentally, had zero connection to his assault, and happened months prior), B) never said anything racist, and C) was stomped and kicked after he was down, knocked unconscious.


I saw a show a few days later about it, where the white student was a guest, and people in the audience were FAR more outraged at how the legal system was handling the issue with the black students than at the fact that 6 black students attacked 1 white student.


----------



## DslDwg (Nov 10, 2007)

Say it ain't so - I thought it was just six innocent black youths that accidentally tripped over a white kids head until he was unconscious. Isn't impossible that black people are prejudice towards whites? Or maybe the media just ignores it because as whites we need payback for all the injustice we perpetrated on the black race. Hmmm that must be it.


----------

